
Movie about dot-com entrepreneur struggling through 2001 trailer [video] - helveticaman
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tMPR28C7NVA
======
ojbyrne
Josh Hartnett, David Bowie. It's gonna suck. Though props for the obscure
reference to the first season of Saturday Night Live. Landshark?

Someone has already done the real thing,and everyone should watch that rather
than give money to bullshit Hollywood movies:

<http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0256408/>

~~~
ArcticCelt
I am sure that the mistakes that clearly caused the failure of the company in
"Startup.com" (recklessness, poor planing, wishful thinking) will be show to
be genius business aptitudes in this stupid movie.

------
helveticaman
Course, it's a really handsome actor, doing zillow, getting all kinds of
girls, in New York, and (apparently) couldn't hack a square foot of rain
forest. It's not the monomaniacal SV we all know and love, but hell, it's a
little bit of exposure.

My prediction is that, with all the fortunes coming out of SV, this industry
will become more glamorous, the way hedge funds became glamorous in the last
ten years (had you heard about them before 2001?). This glamor will attract
more gold diggers (partially bad) and more sleazebags (just plain bad) that
try to cash in off other people's work.

------
BSeward
I certainly wouldn't watch it for a realistic take. Actually, I probably
wouldn't watch it at all, since so far it's ranked somewhere between Made of
Honor and Meet Dave: <http://www.metacritic.com/film/titles/august>

------
dmix
It's really not that great of a movie.

It was hard to watch all the way through. Mainly because the biggest conflicts
were usually trivial things. Also how they ran their business was exactly why
most start-ups died that year.

